# trek changed the size of the new madone



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

my 06 madone had a 59tt - 62cm bike

08 madone has a 59.5 tt for a 62cm bike

looks like ill go with a 60


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh really? I didn't know that..

Wonder what a 54 would be compared to my 06 54cm...


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

To my understanding they did not change the effective tt length. Where are you getting your data from?


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

from treks website


Display measurement as: Inches or Centimeters
Frame Size Head Angle Seat Angle EFF Top Tube Chain Stay Bottom Bracket Offset Wheel Base 
A B C D E F G 
XS 50 cm 72.1° 75.1° 51.8 cm20.4 in 40.8 cm16.1 in 26.4 cm10.4 in 4.5 cm1.8 in 97.2 cm38.3 in 
S 52 cm 72.8° 74.7° 53.0 cm20.9 in 40.9 cm16.1 in 26.4 cm10.4 in 4.5 cm1.8 in 97.6 cm38.4 in 
S 54 cm 73.0° 74.2° 53.9 cm21.2 in 40.9 cm16.1 in 26.6 cm10.5 in 4.5 cm1.8 in 98.0 cm38.6 in 
M 56 cm 73.5° 73.6° 55.7 cm21.9 in 41.0 cm16.1 in 26.6 cm10.5 in 4.0 cm1.6 in 98.3 cm38.7 in 
M 58 cm 73.8° 73.1° 57.2 cm22.5 in 41.1 cm16.2 in 26.8 cm10.5 in 4.0 cm1.6 in 99.2 cm39.1 in 
L 60 cm 73.9° 72.8° 58.6 cm23.1 in 41.1 cm16.2 in 26.8 cm10.5 in 4.0 cm1.6 in 100.1 cm39.4 in 
XL 62 cm 73.9° 72.5° 59.7 cm23.5 in 41.2 cm16.2 in 26.8 cm10.5 in 4.0 cm1.6 in 101.0 cm


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

I meant where did you get the 2006 data from?


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

ohh because i ride the 06 and i know its a 59tt. I was very specific when buying it

ill go 60cm and get a 135 stem when i get the new bike


----------



## the_tank (Feb 5, 2007)

Are you going with the "performance" or "pro" fit? Also, Plan to add ~3mm of "effective" TT length going from the 62cm frame to the 60... this takes into account the steeper seat tube angle of the 60cm.

Also, what stem angle, and number of spacers are you using? The 60cm "performance" head tube will essentially be ~1cm taller than your current 62cm(comes to ~200mm after accounting for headset stack). The "pro" will be roughly 2cm shorter.


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

im going to get the pro fit, right now i run a 130 stem, with 1 cm of spacers on my 06 5.9. I run the seat all the way back at 12cm of setback from the crank...


----------

